# Reply time test



## Braeden P (Nov 12, 2020)

this is a test for my internet.
this is a test for my internet
this is a test for my internet
this is a test for my internet


----------



## Braeden P (Nov 12, 2020)

Braeden P said:


> this is a test for my internet.
> this is a test for my internet
> this is a test for changing stuff and for how long it lags on my end
> this is a test for my internet


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Nov 12, 2020)

Did ya pass,,,,??......................


----------



## Braeden P (Nov 12, 2020)

Norseman C.B. said:


> Did ya pass,,,,??...................... I remove this emoji and am writing this this is Braeden P changing this this is not to secure.


If I quote someone else on there post it takes about 15 seconds to post and I just found some thing that someone could use against someone as you can see I can edit what someone else said so I will remove the emoji and write that.


----------



## middle.road (Nov 12, 2020)

Braeden P said:


> *I can enter anything within the 'QUOTE' tags. that is the way BBCode in forum software functions....*
> If I quote someone else on there post it takes about 15 seconds to post and I just found some thing that someone could use against someone as you can see I can edit what someone else said so I will remove the emoji and write that.


It is easily edited...

edit: finished sentence.


----------



## middle.road (Nov 12, 2020)

less than five seconds to post....


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 4, 2020)

how the heck did this get 4k views and my second most popular post has 400 views!! this is crazy!!!


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 4, 2020)

whoa i now have made a thread that has more views than any other on this sub forum i am amazed and this was to test my internet!


----------

